# Statuesque Miniatures Heroic-Scale Female Heads



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Found this on their official thread on Dakka Dakka, not released yet, but I can definitely see myself using them for some easy female guardsman.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting.

I wonder if ponytails are for specific heads or fit several of them?


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I wonder if ponytails are for specific heads or fit several of them?


I'm pretty sure this gives some indication of how their pony tails work.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting. Not entirely keeping with GW's style, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Be interesting to see how easy it would be to put them in a Cadian helmet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

those are nice, well sculpted, clean,not over the top, some of the bet female human heads i have seen,really like that red resin for some reasons too???


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

NOt seen this site before, some of their mini's aren't bad at all. Really like these heads too.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not bad at all, but they do lack any real expression.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Given the competition, those actually look pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I wonder how they'll look. From what I remember, their Resistance Fighters are larger/taller than GW's models. Plus it really doesn't solve the issue of the fact that the current IGuard plastic figures are built like linebackers, so even with female heads, they just look like trannies.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> I wonder how they'll look. From what I remember, their Resistance Fighters are larger/taller than GW's models. Plus it really doesn't solve the issue of the fact that the current IGuard plastic figures are built like linebackers, so even with female heads, they just look like trannies.


If you try to put it on a Catachan sure, but cadians who are fully clothed and armored probably won't look too bad. For example, this guy used a hasslefree head and greenstuff hair and it looks fine to me:


----------

